# New work shop again lol



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Picked up the keys today got alot of work ahead of me


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

amazing,miss my old unit


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

M4D YN said:


> amazing,miss my old unit


Im so happy with this got some where to get away from the other half now :lol:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

kempe said:


> Im so happy with this got some where to get away from the other half now :lol:


that's one of the best points aint it :thumb:

wish you where closer to come and help you


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

M4D YN said:


> that's one of the best points aint it :thumb:
> 
> wish you where closer to come and help you


Thanks for the offer buddy just a few hours drive :lol:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

kempe said:


> Thanks for the offer buddy just a few hours drive :lol:


369.2 miles 
Time: 6 hr 47 min ,one way

a genuinely love getting involved in that type of project,no commercial units near me or around me,need to move from this dump


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

M4D YN said:


> 369.2 miles
> Time: 6 hr 47 min ,one way
> 
> a genuinely love getting involved in that type of project,no commercial units near me or around me,need to move from this dump


:lol: When you put it like that :lol: Yeah I love it to I have a list as long as my arm


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

you mind telling me what the plan is for it?


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Looks top, is this a venture to doing it full-time?


----------



## Audi m8 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice!

First bit of kit would be the kettle...

:thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Audi m8 said:


> Nice!
> 
> First bit of kit would be the kettle...
> 
> :thumb:


Haha thought of that its got a cafe right behind it :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

M4D YN said:


> you mind telling me what the plan is for it?


Some where to spray and do body repair :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

TJenkos said:


> Looks top, is this a venture to doing it full-time?


It might be but not in any rush if I do :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

amazing mate:thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Pulled an all nighter trying to get it sorted

50/50 On the walls










To give you an idea on space




























20 litres of paint later and I still need more


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

looks great bud. Id love some space like that.


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Awesome space mate

Wish I had the funds to rent a unit to tinker around in.... is it expensive?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

snoopin said:


> Awesome space mate
> 
> Wish I had the funds to rent a unit to tinker around in.... is it expensive?


Not at all buddy :thumb:


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

kempe said:


> Not at all buddy :thumb:


I need to start looking into this....  dam you


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

snoopin said:


> I need to start looking into this....  dam you


I found this one on facebook :lol:


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

kempe said:


> I found this one on facebook :lol:


Ill have to keep an eye out for something round here.. would be awesome..

on a quick look they are mega bucks ouch...


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

That unit is just plain rude, not fair, I want one. Perfect size too.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks good mate, u going for a propper spray booth?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

you should have diluted the white paint a little bit and sprayed it Adam... it's really easy and quick!
Gets into all the little holes in the bricks too.

great space that mate.


----------



## Audi m8 (Feb 6, 2013)

I've thought about getting a unit & 'sharing' with fellow interested parties. But these type units in/around Aberdeen area are sure to be Very Expensive!!

Too scared to look tbh :doublesho

Like the look & set up of your gaff. Hope you have fun...

:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

kempe said:


> I found this one on facebook :lol:


How the hell do you find something like that on facebook...

Anymore available?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

neilos said:


> How the hell do you find something like that on facebook...
> 
> Anymore available?


Put on the local Page I was after one and someone sent me a message that there was one for sale so jumped on it :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Audi m8 said:


> I've thought about getting a unit & 'sharing' with fellow interested parties. But these type units in/around Aberdeen area are sure to be Very Expensive!!
> 
> Too scared to look tbh :doublesho
> 
> ...


I couldn't share that my only problem :doublesho


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> you should have diluted the white paint a little bit and sprayed it Adam... it's really easy and quick!
> Gets into all the little holes in the bricks too.
> 
> great space that mate.


Thought about it but couldn't be asked lol the longer I'm down there the longer away from the missus :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

shudaman said:


> Looks good mate, u going for a propper spray booth?


No I have a smart repair extractor with filters.


----------



## Manny_VAG (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks nice, I'm jealous :thumb:


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Best of luck with that :thumb: I had a unit a few years ago that was purely for storage and doing what I do now, I wish I had kept hold of it 

Cheap units in Cambridge? That's a first mate......well done.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks cracking mate might have to pop over soon as I work in hunts most weekends


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

3dom said:


> Best of luck with that :thumb: I had a unit a few years ago that was purely for storage and doing what I do now, I wish I had kept hold of it
> 
> Cheap units in Cambridge? That's a first mate......well done.


I know a while ago I looked at a few went and looked at them and was shocked with the price small one 350 sq feet and they wanted £700 amonth :doublesho


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

steview said:


> Looks cracking mate might have to pop over soon as I work in hunts most weekends


More than welcome to come over and have a look Nice to put a face to a name aswell :thumb:


----------



## rottie (Sep 2, 2012)

Can I come? I'll bring some biscuits and teabags.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

rottie said:


> Can I come? I'll bring some biscuits and teabags.


There is a cafe just behind the unit they do a mean full english :thumb:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

kempe said:


> There is a cafe just behind the unit they do a mean full english :thumb:


I'm there all this weekend mate are you about ?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Kempe, how did you find out about this place? If you dont want to put on here could you poss PM me?


nvm i just saw on your post!

facebook of all places huh  
How much a month or did you buy it?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

ottostein said:


> Kempe, how did you find out about this place? If you dont want to put on here could you poss PM me?
> 
> nvm i just saw on your post!
> 
> ...


Of all places on facebook put an ad

Does anyone know of any small workshops bigger than a double garage

2 hours later I get a message so I drive up to where the person said got the number called them and thats it :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Phoneline and broadband installed


----------



## gunnvald (Apr 12, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great - any thoughts of renting out to fellow Cambridgeshire based members who promise to be tidy and not break anything?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

If you need a hand with anything kempe, i am just over the border into hertfordshire, so it wouldn't be too much of a trek to come give you a hand.


----------

